# Simple question on door knobs



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Not at all. They can only be mounted up one way on certain models. Some can be switched out and spun upside down but as of yet I ain't fitted any over here where I could do that. I used to sell iron mongerey a long time back and most couldn't be switched upside down. But as some as already said teeth up is the correct way for numerous reason. water cant get into pins and dirt can not get into pins. I would say it makes no difference to picking as the springs should be keeping the pins in place no matter what angle they are mounted at.
> 
> As you will see from pic below most cylinders are fixed into the lock face so if you get a logo or company name stamped into the face spinning the cartridge upside down means upside down lock.


I'm on my phone, so I can't see where you hail from. Perhaps you have different manufacturer's there. Here in the US my reply still stands....

(I am a trained & certified locksmith)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

svronthmve said:


> I'm on my phone, so I can't see where you hail from. Perhaps you have different manufacturer's there. Here in the US my reply still stands....
> 
> (I am a trained & certified locksmith)


Im from the US. i have only prob installed 30-40 locks since i moved here but as of yet i aint fitted one that can be turned upside down without the face companys logo being upside down. Most have them have been kwickset to be honest but from what i have seen of the few others i have fitted they are made in a almost identical way. But like i say im sure there are some that could be mounted up the wrong way if need be but its the wrong way so its prob the reason many dont come like this.

i will take a pic of another i put in yesterday. i will show ya what i mean.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As you can see if you try and turn the cylinder the wrong way the logo is upside down. You also cant remove the logo plate and turn it around because of the off center keyhole. Im certain they made them this way so people wouldn't put them up the wrong way.

heres some other types i have fitted that have been the same


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the toilet paper to go over the top, not around behind and down.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> View attachment 63104
> 
> 
> As you can see if you try and turn the cylinder the wrong way the logo is upside down. You also cant remove the logo plate and turn it around because of the off center keyhole. Im certain they made them this way so people wouldn't put them up the wrong way.
> ...


Which is why for the life of me I can't figure out why the ho's mount them upside down.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like the toilet paper to go over the top, not around behind and down.


That's not a matter of choice. It's genetically linked to your gender.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

svronthmve said:


> That's happened just because whoever installed it didn't know how / take the time to take it apart & install it right :whistling:


Guilty as charged! When I put in a door for somebody they supply whatever locks they want. I don't have the time to go shopping for styles and finishes for them. 
With that said until Kwikset/Baldwin supplies the necessary tool and instruction sheet for popping out their cylinders on their entry locks, the lock gets mounted as it comes out of the package. Otherwise if I take it apart and something breaks or malfunctions I own it.
This is why I tell everybody buy a Schlage.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4X4KLEIN (Jul 17, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like the toilet paper to go over the top, not around behind and down.





Tinstaafl said:


> That's not a matter of choice. It's genetically linked to your gender.



^^^ TRUTH ^^^ :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's not a matter of choice. It's genetically linked to your gender.


Oh, so THAT'S what it is.......!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

TimNJ said:



> Guilty as charged! When I put in a door for somebody they supply whatever locks they want. I don't have the time to go shopping for styles and finishes for them.
> With that said until Kwikset/Baldwin supplies the necessary tool and instruction sheet for popping out their cylinders on their entry locks, the lock gets mounted as it comes out of the package. Otherwise if I take it apart and something breaks or malfunctions I own it.
> This is why I tell everybody buy a Schlage.:thumbsup:


Baldwin makes very high quality locksets and I don't think that it's the hardware manufactures responsibility to provide instructions or tools to install. I don't care if it's a delayed egressed concealed rod exit device or a 15$ cylindrical lockset a carpenter should have door tools spanner wrench , castle nut wrench, cylinder wrench , Allen wrench etc the key way should be oriented corectly and everything should function or don't do door hardware.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

detroit687 said:


> Baldwin makes very high quality locksets and I don't think that it's the hardware manufactures responsibility to provide instructions or tools to install.


Are you aware that Kwikset owns Baldwin? Open a new Baldwin and it has Kwikset mechanisms. They provide the allen wrenches in the box for their handlests.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> Are you aware that Kwikset owns Baldwin? Open a new Baldwin and it has Kwikset mechanisms. They provide the allen wrenches in the box for their handlests.


So what.....

As detroit had already said, we need to learn how to do it right, or don't do it at all.....

Good move on the Schlage suggestion to your customers when in that pricepoint though.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Point of the Kwikset/Baldwin is in response to the 
"Baldwin makes very high quality locksets":no: Not any more. You're buying a Kwikset, just paying top dollar for it.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

svronthmve said:


> So what.....
> 
> 
> 
> Good move on the Schlage suggestion to your customers when in that pricepoint though.


Schlage is a very installer friendly product. I like their pull handle sets especially because the through screw on the bottom of the exterior pull handle is adjustable by about 1 1/4".


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, how many of you arrange the keys on a key ring to face the same way?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

txgencon said:


> OK, how many of you arrange the keys on a key ring to face the same way?


I don't do that, but...

If my 'main use key' (current project) has three holes (like kwikset), I'll put it on the ring through one of the side holes..
Then, just jiggle the ring, and the one I need stands out from the rest:thumbsup:


----------



## 4X4KLEIN (Jul 17, 2010)

txgencon said:


> OK, how many of you arrange the keys on a key ring to face the same way?



Guilty 











:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

I face all my keys the same way


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> View attachment 63104
> 
> 
> As you can see if you try and turn the cylinder the wrong way the logo is upside down. You also cant remove the logo plate and turn it around because of the off center keyhole. Im certain they made them this way so people wouldn't put them up the wrong way.
> ...


those are deadbolts the OP asked about keyed knobs and yes most knobs can be flipped so that the key faces up


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

shesaremonclus said:


> those are deadbolts the OP asked about keyed knobs and yes most knobs can be flipped so that the key faces up


My example was to show that the correct way is teeth facing up. I know keyed knob sets can be put up either way but why would you have your dead bolt up the right way and your keyed knob/handle the wrong way!


----------

